# The babies got apples today



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

What special treat did you give to your chickens?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine had mealworms.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Today only scratch. Yesterday a leftover piece of cheeseburger. They went crazy over that. A very rare treat.


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

I gave mine some cherrios


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine got more turnip greens LOL


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sunflower seeds & cracked corn this a.m. Something to keep them busy in their for run for awhile.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Strawberry yogurt........


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Some cooked 7 grain cereal with some Greek yogurt and chopped apples mixed in.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Today was veggie mix. I give my buff silkie Pheobie either veggie or fruit every morning. And occasionally some type of wheat bread in the evening.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Salad trimmings from the greenhouse ...


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

Wheat bread & sunflower seeds


----------



## Catherine (Dec 21, 2012)

rob said:


> mine had mealworms.


Ethel is a piggie over the mealie worms. I have to hand feed lucy and mr chicken worms out of my hand for them to get any.


----------



## Catherine (Dec 21, 2012)

I gave mine some dry cat food mixed with the scratch, some lettuce ,mealie worms, also mixed some on sale discontinued omega 3 chicken meal we found at tractor supply last week. Never thought about meat , I have 2 dogs and a cat that would not want to share that treat with a bunch o birds lol. Who'd a thunk chickens would like meat ! Then again robins feed worms to their babies , worms could be considered meat I suppose.









Oops I was looking for a better picture of my chicken art. These are wine cork stoppers but I also do the same chicken as a knob on cannister sets in the past . I'm on my iPad and it doesn't allow me access to all my picture files I keep in Facebook . I'll be taking more pics and learning more about how to use this forum as I go . I don't usually have this much time to spend online so feel like I'm posting way too much tonite cause I don't know when I'll be able to get on again and the things I'm reading about are so useful ,important, and of huge interest to me as a total newbie ... Thanks for all the imfo dear peeple. ;o)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Posting is like planting seeds. You come back and you've grown a wonderful rich conversation to enjoy.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

did you make those ?


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey what sort of cock is it in the first pic he looks like a great bird


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Posting is like planting seeds. You come back and you've grown a wonderful rich conversation to enjoy.


nice thought


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

DansChickens said:


> What special treat did you give to your chickens?


we are eating our decorations now that the holidays are over. Chicks pecked every morsel and seed from the rinds of pretty squashes.


----------



## Jenmonroy (Oct 21, 2015)

Oatmeal with fruits is the girls' favorite snack


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Jen these posts are so old you should start new ones. But it is also fun to go thru the old threads.


----------

